# Can't Access a web site with behind FreeBSD 7



## Ercan Deger (Feb 26, 2015)

Dear All,

I am using freebsd FreeBSD 7 as router, I have strange problem while accessing a site. When I try to access via browser from Windows pc behind freebsd FreeBSD kernel NAT waiting and not opening site, I can access site from other places.

I can access this site via telnet.

`# telnet 85.96.190.177 81`

```
Trying 85.96.190.177...
Connected to 85.96.190.177.static.ttnet.com.tr.
Escape character is '^]'.
```

I added second wan (DSL) and route to site from DSL link I can access also
without problem.

`tcpdump -p -s0 -w dump.bpf tcp port 81 and host 85.96.xx.x` output added.

When I open this file via wireshark It show lots of


```
Fragmented IP Protocol
(proto=TCP 6, off=0, id=cbxx)
```

When I change the outside interface mtu to 1492 I can access via Squid this
site but still can't access without Squid

I think MTU specific problem.


```
net.inet.tcp.path_mtu_discovery=1
```

How can I solve this problem?

Thanks,


----------



## gkontos (Feb 27, 2015)

FreeBSD 7 is unsupported. Consider upgrading to a more recent RELEASE.


----------

